# DSOL Small batch coffee



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is the last of this subscriptions Darker Side of Life offerings and should not disappoint the members as I have personally sampled a sample of this coffee, here is a little blurb Al at smallbatch

"Small Batch is a coffee roastery based in Brighton and Hove since 2007. We roast coffee every single day in our 12kg Diedrich roaster for our own coffee shops and coffee carts, wholesale accounts and online customers and still get excited about it every morning.

Working with some fantastic producers and visionary importers we are now more than ever able to offer outstanding coffees from all over the world and it is genuinely an honour to be the people that get to present these coffees to the final consumers.

We are really stoked to be involved with the DSOL and to offer a coffee directly to a group of people that will be engaged and hopefully pleased by it. The DSOL has forced me to roast outside of my comfort zone and I am really looking forward to receiving feedback on the coffee and this different roasting style."

So they have thankfully followed the guidelines set for them and we will be getting a lovely dark single origin coffee right up our street

Usual stuff, we will have 2 kgs available as guest slots in 500g batches so four slots available first come fist served, these will be roasted in the next couple of days and should be with us early next week.

Enjoy


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds great. Can i go for a guest slot please.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Guest slot for me too please if possible


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Fantastic stuff, really excited about this


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

AS before guest slots will cost you £12. Please pay into the usual DSOL Bank account.

If you don't have our account details PM me & I will send them to you

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Could I take a guest slot please (if any are left)?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds great - looking forward to it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

3 guest slots gone one more available


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

ronsil said:


> AS before guest slots will cost you £12. Please pay into the usual DSOL Bank account.
> 
> If you don't have our account details PM me & I will send them to you
> 
> Enjoy your coffee


payment sent


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Could I have the last guest slot please?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes of course you can


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this - I've been meaning to try Small Batch. Let's hope they can do better than the last lot.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> I'm looking forward to this - I've been meaning to try Small Batch. Let's hope they can do better than the last lot.


I hope so too!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> I'm looking forward to this - I've been meaning to try Small Batch. Let's hope they can do better than the last lot.


Daren,

I think you could do better with an oil drum over a fire in the garden than the last lot, at the very least it would be a dark roast lol.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Daren,
> 
> I think you could do better with an oil drum over a fire in the garden than the last lot, at the very least it would be a dark roast lol.


I heard that's how they did the last batch - but had trouble maintaining the fire?


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Payment sent, thanks







Hopefully you still have my address from last time, but please PM me if not.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Best to send it again please


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

OK, done. Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are these going out soonish? Planning my supplies for the next week or so ...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The latest news is that the Small Batch Beans are being posted out Friday so will probably get them for Monday.

Some areas might be lucky for a Saturday delivery.

Will post resting details as soon as we hear this info from Small Batch.

Enjoy your coffee - Don't forget to add your feedback to this thread.

By end of next week will need to know if everyone is in for the next 3 months commencing June - Will start a separate thread so please don't post on here. Small Batch only please here.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Ron, any idea on recommended resting period?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pleased to have had a message from Small Batch regarding suggested rest times



> I tend to prefer fresher coffee myself, with our normal espresso roasts we recommend 5-10 days as peak


However they are looking forward to hearing your experiences with times.

Don't forget your feedback


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent that should work out perfect!


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

When were they roasted? Just under a week ago, as planned? Cheers.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wonder what this months roast could be then!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Now hang on a bit David - do give them some rest time Or am I too late already


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Mine have just arrived. Only roasted yesterday (by Alan, so it says) so will have to wait a while....


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

gcogger said:


> When were they roasted? Just under a week ago, as planned? Cheers.


They were roasted yesterday


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have only opened the bag they came in! I thought that roasters were not to tell us what they had sent. That was the case with the first few offerings anyway! I am currently drinking a Coffee Compass mystery coffee and I quite like the mystery aspect!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There are some accompanying notes with this, that suggest this coffee has been roasted beyond the normal limits they set for it when blending it. So, I am quite looking forward to it!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That has been done especially for the DSOL Group.


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

Coffee turned up this morning, roast looks to be similar to the Dusty Ape offering.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

What method of delivery are they coming by, not received mine a yet and Postie has bean (see what I did there?)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> What method of delivery are they coming by, not received mine a yet and Postie has bean (see what I did there?)


They should there by now! Will contact small batch


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> What method of delivery are they coming by, not received mine a yet and Postie has bean (see what I did there?)


Mine came by Royal Mail and the foot postie brought it, I.e. didn't come from the guy in a van


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I have got mine liked the little notes that came with the beans a nice touch


----------



## Coffeeandskiing (Feb 13, 2014)

We sent them out Friday by Royal Mail first class, so should be with you by now. If no sign by tomorrow then PM and I'll send you a replacement.


----------



## Coffeeandskiing (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes Row said:


> What method of delivery are they coming by, not received mine a yet and Postie has bean (see what I did there?)


Above post was for Yes Row


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Coffeeandskiing said:


> We sent them out Friday by Royal Mail first class, so should be with you by now. If no sign by tomorrow then PM and I'll send you a replacement.


Thanks. I will let you know


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Coffeeandskiing said:


> We sent them out Friday by Royal Mail first class, so should be with you by now. If no sign by tomorrow then PM and I'll send you a replacement.


PM sent. No sign of the beans again today. Because of RMs inability to deliver I am now going to run out of rested beans before the weekend, if the new ones need resting!

No!!!!! disaster!!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Good news. Al is posting another kg today, from the original roast, so no extra resting

Stirling customer service!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

roasted on the 9th ...

anyone tried it yet...

gonna crack it open tonight


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> Good news. Al is posting another kg today, from the original roast, so no extra resting
> 
> Stirling customer service!


Certainly can't complain at that for service


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

I just cracked it open a few minutes ago, all I can say so far is it's excellent! I am still over extracting slightly so will try again later. Couldn't be bothered to record weights and times so I haven't got any for you.

Getting a fair bit of fruitiness in the flat white, not sure what it is though.

Nice and syrupy as espresso

So far very impressed with my first Small Batch coffee!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stub24 said:


> I just cracked it open a few minutes ago, all I can say so far is it's excellent! I am still over extracting slightly so will try again later. Couldn't be bothered to record weights and times so I haven't got any for you.
> 
> Getting a fair bit of fruitiness in the flat white, not sure what it is though.
> 
> ...


excellent I'm going in then ....


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

and a bit of coffee porn using the Small Batch coffee for people waiting to crack open theirs


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Firstly, thanks to Al for re sending my beans after the last went astray courtesy of RM and for the extra bag of Peru Cajamarca

Away, tried the DSOL beans today.

18g VST 30g out in 29 secs

Dialled in from my last beans no adjustment made. Very nice, good darker flavour no bitterness, a slight sweetness and the taste of leather?! Enjoyable, drank as espresso and will try flat white later
View attachment 7055


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

First bag gone. Getting loads of chocolate and really liking this bean. I'm off to Brighton tomorrow so will drop into the shop to sample a few more


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Opened this today. Had a flat white and an espresso (18g into 27g, 30s).

In an espresso, overwhelming chocolate in a creamy smooth way. I think it'll improve even more over the next few days given what we normally see with roasts at this level.

Cut through the flat white really well too.

Overall really happy with the results given that they were the first shots.

To add, I'm getting a nice warming spice on the lingering mouthfeel


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

These seem to be going down well - Don't forget, keep the feedback coming positive or negative.

Enjoy your coffee:waiting:


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I went through a bag yesterday. They need rested longer, but playing around a bit I found that 2 x 18 gm shots in 5 ounces of milk was quite acceptable. I have a good feeling about these beans so look forward to them as they mature!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I had my first real shot today with these 18g in, 28g out in 40 secs. I needed to go much courser than the extract espresso bean that I was using previously.

Strong choc sticky espresso. Some fruit and other flavours too but couldn't pick them out.

Really nice tasting bean so far


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

My first shot today after dialling in was 16.3g in 27.7g out in 27 seconds... Nice chocolate taste with a hint of 'roastiness'. I hope the roastiness disappears with age... Promising though!


----------



## Coffeeandskiing (Feb 13, 2014)

We had a little taste yesterday on the Strada here, 10 day off roast. 19.5g in for 30g in 28 seconds. Nice chocolates there and a little of the lychee sweetness we get brewing this coffee from a lighter roast. A little roasty and dusty still, I think a few more days rest and we'll try some shorter shots to up that acidity.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Finished first bag tonight. Similar results to the other posts. Definitely needing bit longer resting. Noticed they don't like to be left in the hopper for any length of time .


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

It all seems to have gone quiet on here.

Half way through my second bag now and the roastiness has all but disappeared for me (there's a slight hint in the lingering mouthfeel but not overpowering). Decent chocolate flavour that's smooth (quite milk chocolate really) as espresso but I'm loving it as a flat white where I'm finding it really cuts through.

Currently doing 18g into 27g in 27s


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Had my first flat white with these beans last night . Have to say delicious. Shame I've nearly finished third bag.This is us hopefully back on track with dsol. How about sending a 250 bag to the next months roaster when we get ours and if the feedback is good then they know where the bar is set and if its bad feedback then should be able to ascertain what is expected of their forthcoming roast.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm liking this better pulled slightly shorter. I've been pulling 24-25g in 30 secs from an 18g dose. Strong gloppy chocolate, very smooth. Chocolate milk is a good comparison.

I've found the 1.6 extraction ratio gives it a slightly bitter taste.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

17g in 27g out in 25s. Bit fast, but as an espresso nice flavour, tobacco and leather. However sourish aftertaste but that will be the quick poor?? ( sorry for the strange comparison but that's what I get)

Will grind a little finer for a flat white later


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm now extracting this shorter (18g into 22g) and it's really improved it further. Roastiness has completely gone and just tastes like a 60% chocolate. Doesn't have a huge lingering mouthfeel for me but very nice still


----------



## Coffeeandskiing (Feb 13, 2014)

Had another play with this today, coming up to 3 weeks off roast and its interesting to see the change in the coffee. I agree with Geordie Boy, definitely needs a shorter pull, we were dosing 19.5g for around 24/25g and this made the espresso sweeter and less roasty. At a longer pull we were definitely getting the leathery/dusty mouthfeel and no complexity.

Tried in milk and very nice rich chocolate but very little acidity/aftertaste. It's been interesting to see this coffee develop, as I said with the suggested resting times, we generally rest our lighter roasts for between 5-10 days for good results but this darker roast has really benefitted from the longer rest times.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

totally with you on dosing , i have been playing a lot with these beans over the last week and definitely prefer the smaller output shots. i have been dosing 17 grams in for a 23 g exracton over 26 seconds and noticing a balanced sweetness to the shot. where i have found them to excel though has been through milk, cutting through simply to give cadbury caramac in a cup.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Coffeeandskiing said:


> It's been interesting to see this coffee develop, as I said with the suggested resting times, we generally rest our lighter roasts for between 5-10 days for good results but this darker roast has really benefitted from the longer rest times.


That's been one of the surprising things that being part of this excellent group has taught me. A nice dark roast really does need a good 2 weeks rest to be at it's best (I don't think we've had one that hasn't)


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I've varied the dosing with these beans as they have developed.

With the EK I am now doing 19 grams in with 26 grams out in 30 seconds. Nice with milk as a small cappa.


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

ronsil said:


> I've varied the dosing with these beans as they have developed.
> 
> With the EK I am now doing 19 grams in with 26 grams out in 30 seconds. Nice with milk as a small cappa.


Is this with your Spaziale? I am struggling with getting a decent looking (and tasting) pour with higher doses on mine.

Are you using the standard double basket and thinner dispersion block?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep - still on Spazzer's Vivaldi II until next Wednesday.

I just manage to get 19grams into the Tidaka 18 gram basket but no problem with the triple basket in the naked PF.

Standard dispersion block - never needed the thinner one.


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Yep - still on Spazzer's Vivaldi II until next Wednesday.
> 
> I just manage to get 19grams into the Tidaka 18 gram basket but no problem with the triple basket in the naked PF.
> 
> Standard dispersion block - never needed the thinner one.


Thanks. Good to know that I'm the limiting factor!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> totally with you on dosing , i have been playing a lot with these beans over the last week and definitely prefer the smaller output shots. i have been dosing 17 grams in for a 23 g exracton over 26 seconds and noticing a balanced sweetness to the shot. where i have found them to excel though has been through milk, cutting through simply to give cadbury caramac in a cup.


Yes I'm definitely still with the shorter camp on this bean. I've only tried using an 18g VST.

I might try out the 20g VST with a 19g dose for starters.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Opened my last bag. These beans are just cracking now 20g into 30g in 38s really gloopy with a mouthful of rich bitter sweet taste. I wish I had held on to another bag for longer


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Opened my first bag of these today after a week of aeropress and HB beans in the sun.

Needed to coarsen the grind from the last beans and havent got it perfect yet but already getting loads of milk chocolate and dark fruit. Will take more notice with tomorrows coffee and report back further.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

First drink of the day was much closer to 30s pour but still a bit over time.

As espresso it was easy drinking - no harshness at all. Probably a good coffee to introduce someone to espresso with.

Flavours lingered in the mouth for ages after the drink. I'm not getting the roastiness that was experienced by some when the coffee was not as rested. Although it is a darker roast, it isnt as 'in your face' dark as the Compass offering was.

Just tried it in a flat white - I dont drink many white coffees so may be unfair here. The coffee feels a bit lost in milk when compared to a long black. The milk chocolate is there in spades but the dark fruit is replaced with a hint of almond. For me it excels in espresso / long black and makes a pleasant flat white.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just to let everyone know, the next lot of darker side will be in two weeks, and Stewarts roasters in Nottingham will be the supplier!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

We will have a small number of Guest lots available at £12 for 2 x 250g incl. P&P

Watch out for a new thread featuring Stewarts of Nottingham.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Dave

Have ordered a few more beans to tide me over till then


----------

